
When it comes to climate hypocrisy, Canada's leaders have reached a new low - bryanrasmussen
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/feb/05/when-it-comes-to-climate-hypocrisy-canadas-leaders-have-reached-a-new-low
======
eindiran
> That is to say, Canada, which is 0.5% of the planet’s population, plans to
> use up nearly a third of the planet’s remaining carbon budget.

I don't really see what Canada's population size relative to the world
population has to do with this. From my reading of the article, it doesn't
sound like they intend to use all of it; they plan to export it to other
people.

Still, its disappointing to hear that this much carbon is about to be yanked
out of the ground. If you want a good laugh: the premier of Alberta claims
that Alberta is interested in these mines for the benefit of a consortium of
First Nations, allowing them to economically develop (but of course how
exactly First Nations will benefit hasn't been totally run-to-ground):

[https://nationalpost.com/pmn/news-pmn/canada-news-
pmn/albert...](https://nationalpost.com/pmn/news-pmn/canada-news-pmn/alberta-
premier-wants-ottawa-to-approve-teck-mine-for-benefit-of-first-nations)

